# Knicks Waive Knight and Carrol



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

Once again.......Layden Sucks!!!


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

I can understand waiving Knight with Doleac's improved play as a back-up C and the glut of PFs, given that Kurt Thomas can still play C, too. Too bad about Carroll, though.

Knight won't be out of work for long.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

thats shocking because the Knicks were looking to find ways to keep him. That sucks. The Knick management is the worst in the league.


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> The Knick management is the worst in the league.


Can anyone here say....."Fire Layden!"


----------



## GONYK (Aug 14, 2002)

they are probably just waiving Carrol temporarily, just to meet the roster requirement. Look for him to be back after Layden trades/buys out Harrington


----------



## Dirtybirds81 (Sep 1, 2002)

The possibility of a trade is still a very good possibility, but I just lose hope knowing Layden is behind the plan.


----------



## truth (Jul 16, 2002)

*dirtybird*

using the word plan and layden in the same sentence is not allowed unless moronic preceeds LAYDEN or his PLAN


----------



## Northpole (Aug 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GONYK</b>!
> they are probably just waiving Carrol temporarily, just to meet the roster requirement. Look for him to be back after Layden trades/buys out Harrington


 Hoepfully Layden is just waiting for the Bulls or Jazz to except an offer so they don't have to pay him not to pay and have another team sign him and the Knicks get no compensation. I don't see Harrington staying a Knick for long, either by Midseason hes traded or at the end of the season.

But then again when does Layden ever think ahead.:sigh:


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I'm shocked they didn't try to package another player with Knight considering his contract is expiring.

-Petey


----------



## hatnlvr (Aug 14, 2003)

Actually this was one of the smarter moves Layden has made. Everyone knew he had to get rid of some contracts and Chicago was hoping he would dump Othella so they could just sign him outright. Now they still want Othella but have to make a deal for him.

Knight was garbage and should have been released years ago, hopefully Layden can pull a deal for a scorer to come off the bench now.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Wow, I really dislike the general anti-Layden bandwagon mentality.

What was so bad about these moves? They HAD to be done. Knight was dead weight with marginal value. Carroll is a 3rd string SG.

You know what I think is funny? How Chicago thought they were going to sign Harrington because Layden would waive him.

But why the hell would he waive Harrington? Harrington has more trade value than the other two. His name is being mentioned next to guys like Morris Peterson. You're not going to see Knight or Carroll mentioned next to Peterson or anyone else.

As good as Carroll was this preseason, his waiving means there are two possibilities.

1. The Knicks will trade Harrington and re-sign Carroll.

2. The Knicks will trade Harrington for a backup SG, meaning there will be no need for Carroll.

See, that's what I don't understand. The Knicks were trying to deal Harrington for a SG, and people were saying they needed to free up two spaces, so they could sign Carroll. Why would they need Carroll if they got someone like Mo Pete?

Why would the Knicks waive Harrington when he obviously has value? The reason they couldn't find a taker is because he's injured right now. That's why the Knicks didn't put him on the DL, because you can't trade somebody on the DL. Obviously he will be gone very soon, and the Knicks will get something in exchange, something better than Knight or Carroll were.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> What was so bad about these moves? They HAD to be done. Knight was dead weight with marginal value. Carroll is a 3rd string SG.


Carroll was looking more like your 2nd string SG. Anderson played like crap.



> But why the hell would he waive Harrington? Harrington has more trade value than the other two. His name is being mentioned next to guys like Morris Peterson. You're not going to see Knight or Carroll mentioned next to Peterson or anyone else.


I dont think anyone cared about Knight being let go but Carroll being let go. 



> As good as Carroll was this preseason, his waiving means there are two possibilities.
> 
> 2. The Knicks will trade Harrington for a backup SG, meaning there will be no need for Carroll.
> 
> See, that's what I don't understand. The Knicks were trying to deal Harrington for a SG, and people were saying they needed to free up two spaces, so they could sign Carroll. Why would they need Carroll if they got someone like Mo Pete?


 Why not? Carroll would cost less than any other SG they could bring in. IF you are bringing in Peterson you are paying 1.4 million for a 3 string SG. Does that make any sense??




> Why would the Knicks waive Harrington when he obviously has value? The reason they couldn't find a taker is because he's injured right now. That's why the Knicks didn't put him on the DL, because you can't trade somebody on the DL. Obviously he will be gone very soon, and the Knicks will get something in exchange, something better than Knight or Carroll were.


IS Peterson skill wise that much better than Carroll?


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> Why not? Carroll would cost less than any other SG they could bring in. IF you are bringing in Peterson you are paying 1.4 million for a 3 string SG. Does that make any sense??


Like you said, Carroll was looking like our 2nd string. Peterson would obviously be our 2nd string too then. Not only that, but he can also play SF. Carroll can't. The Knicks need a backup SG and a backup SF. Unless you have confidence in Anderson at SF, which I doubt.

There is no question that Peterson is better than Carroll, who was an undrafted rookie this year.

Also, Peterson is a type of player that the Knicks don't have.

A young scorer. When I mean young, I don't mean rookie young. Every player on the Knicks is either a vet or a rookie. There's no in between. The closest the Knicks have is Doleac and Harrington. Peterson at the least replaces Sprewell somewhat as a low FG% SG/SF slasher that can play some defense. Peterson is 25 and has averaged 14 ppg the last 2 years. Doleac is 25 and Harrington is 29.

Imagine that, a player with potential that would see time in the rotation. Carroll wouldn't see much PT. Peterson would be the main backup at SF and SG, and would obviously be able to start and produce if Houston or KVH went down with injury. Carroll wouldn't. 

Carroll shot .360 from the field and .100 from 3pt range this preseason. He averaged all of 6.6 ppg in 20 minutes. It's not like he had a spectacular camp or anything. His biggest positive was he was 16-16 from the FT line, but that hardly makes him a good player. Anderson "the disaster" shot .412, averaged 10.5 ppg, 4.3 rpg, 3.1 apg, and 1.5 spg. Those are numbers I would expect from Anderson if he started - I don't know why everybody says he had a horrible preseason.

Did Carroll perform as well or better than Sweetney, Lampe, and Vranes? You bet. Did he have a guaranteed contract like Sweetney, Lampe, and Vranes? No way. That's NBA politics for you. Carroll knew going into camp that the Knicks had 15 guaranteed contracts. He knew what his chances were when the Knicks added Mutombo, a 16th contract. He'll be back, if not when Harrington as dealt, then when the Knicks need to sign someone to a 10 day contract. Assuming another team can't offer him a better position.


----------



## XCoRyX (Feb 19, 2003)

i was so pissed when carroll didnt get drafted...so when i saw NY picked him up i was so damn happy,the kid got talent..some other team will take advantage of it now...


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

You think Ward, Knight, and a cheaper filler player could have netted Brian Grant?

-Petey


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

> You think Ward, Knight, and a cheaper filler player could have netted Brian Grant?


No. Too much deadweight. The Heat already have enough rosterspace given to deadweight.

The Heat already have Alston and Coles at PG, and they already cut Cherokee Parks at C.

Also, the Knicks don't have any cheap filler players. After the rookies, their cheapest player is either Doleac or Harrington. Both make around 2 or 3 million.


----------



## Priest (Jun 24, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Rashidi</b>!
> 
> 
> No. Too much deadweight. The Heat already have enough rosterspace given to deadweight.
> ...


The whole knicks organization is deadweight


----------

